# Mk3 rally light bar



## blackmirrorVR6 (Sep 5, 2001)

has anyone mounted nice "offroad" driving lights on their A3 GTI/Golf. I would love to do something like that this winter, since I drive alot on the highway at night. maybe even the light bar on the hood?? don't need to be hittin any dear on highways.


----------



## A3GTI_Mikey (May 13, 2000)

*Re: Mk3 rally light bar (blackmirrorVR6)*

Why do you want more light when deer freeze when you shine light on them


----------



## blackmirrorVR6 (Sep 5, 2001)

*Re: Mk3 rally light bar (A3GTI_Mikey)*

true true. point well taken. maybe i will just put those little deer whistles on my bumper instead. red ones.


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: Mk3 rally light bar (blackmirrorVR6)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=150709


----------



## HIDGolf (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: Mk3 rally light bar (Cullen)*

cullen 
why did you ditch your amber fogs? I loved the amber fogs on my old Merc diesel.


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: Mk3 rally light bar (HIDGolf)*

quote:[HR][/HR]cullen 
why did you ditch your amber fogs? I loved the amber fogs on my old Merc diesel.[HR][/HR]​I never had any amber fogs!?!
And since I don't get very much fog but quite often RAIN and SNOW, I would not have kept them even if I did...


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: Mk3 rally light bar (HIDGolf)*

quote:[HR][/HR]cullen 
why did you ditch your amber fogs? I loved the amber fogs on my old Merc diesel.[HR][/HR]​
Ok I see what you mean but the pic was lying!
Another pic:








But this one FROM france DOES have amber...


----------



## ilja (Jul 25, 2001)

*Re: Mk3 rally light bar (Cullen)*

If you are serious about a light bar, you'll want it to be detachable. Bolting good (read: expensive) lights onto your bumper is not a very good solution, as it increases the chances of road damage, theft, misalignment, and collision damage. 
Most of the A3 rally cars I've seen running a light bar (rather than light pod, which I prefer for a variety of reasons) use the same basic idea: 2-4 permanent supports welded to the subframe extending out through the grille and/or through the bumper cover. Light bar has lights attached permanently and as rigidly as possible. The whole unit slots, bolts, slides (whatever) onto the mounts, and is itself reinforced to minimize vibration and deflection. With Hella 3000 or older technology you'll want to rig up stays of some sort, or the stock mounts (esp. if adjustable) will be rattling loose in no time. Better to incorporate focus (aiming) into the structural design and permanently immobilize the housings. Obviously this doesn't matter as much if you're always on tar.
I saw my personal favorite light bar on a mk2 Golf up in Quebec. It used a 2 point, sleeved aluminum (thick wall) pipe mount with about 6" of overlap (insertion) and redundant through pins. Install or remove in 20 seconds - in the dark - with minimal visual impact (when bar is removed) and maximum structural integrity... short of welding a truss onto the car.
Anyway, e-mail me if you have any specific questions. There are a lot of proven designs out there, and people like to talk about their work... but look out for everyone asserting their engineering is best. My advice is to figure out why the various designs work (or don't), and pick what you think is the best. Then, don't let bad craftmanship will ruin your good idea. 
Isaac in Cambridge
[email protected]


----------



## blackmirrorVR6 (Sep 5, 2001)

*Re: Mk3 rally light bar (ilja)*

wow thanks for all the info. keep it comin! the vortex is great.


----------



## red72914 (Jan 8, 2001)

*Re: Mk3 rally light bar (blackmirrorVR6)*

After running numerous nighttime roadrallies, I've made a couple of rally bars that bolt onto the license plate holes and are secured with a pair of straps . . . was gonna start mass producing them but didn't think there was any interest.
Right now, I'm running Hella 500's, but thinking to upgrade to Ralleye 1000's or Black Magics.
Check out the one on the Infiniti at Car 12


----------



## HIDGolf (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: Mk3 rally light bar (red72914)*

are the plate holes strong enough? i know you said straps...but they are not really mounted to the bumper, right?
the pics look good, have any of just the bar? or up close?


----------



## red72914 (Jan 8, 2001)

*Re: Mk3 rally light bar (HIDGolf)*

The plate holes just act to stabilize and line up the mounts on the bar. The straps hold the assembly stable. And so far they've survived one canyon run and a pair of rallies








I will have close up shots as soon as I get my hands on a scanner that works.


----------



## red72914 (Jan 8, 2001)

*Re: Mk3 rally light bar (blackmirrorVR6)*

Here's a pic of my rally light bar


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: Mk3 rally light bar (red72914)*

I carry some that mount behind the front plate:








slightly shorter than the EURO one pictured.


----------

